
Metacrap: The problems of metadata and how to solve them - pcr910303
https://people.well.com/user/doctorow/metacrap.htm
======
bryanrasmussen
It seems every few years I end up at a job/task where this essay is useful.

------
sovok_x
In short: use unsupervised AIs and algorithms to generate metadata because
humans suck at it.

